# baler fire on you tube



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)




----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My biggest fear-fire. 
Scared I'm going to start a field fire, too if baler goes up.

Is there any precautions? I have fire extinguishers everywhere. Indian pump on truck, too. 
But what else can help? Is it good to keep balers cleaned out of chaff, dust? What else?


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

Always pay attention. I had mirrors installed on my tractor on both sides and looked in them and back more then anything. I saw the one bearing go up and I was out of the tractor with extinguisher abd up and had fire put out in about 7 seconds. Fire never had a chance to spread. That was in straw to.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

That is some dark tinting on the tractor windows. Just painted 3 more 100 lb propane tanks up yesterday to make into H20 extinguishers to give to neighbors, thinking maybe i'll keep one!


----------



## Lewis Ranch (Jul 15, 2013)

The tint looks like 5% which is limo tint, had it on one of our tractors and it was real nice in the day but you could forget about doing much after dark.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can't really tell for sure and it doesn't really matter because any baler could catch fire but that looks like one of JD's new Premium Balers with the gullwing doors a 469 or 569.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

> Is there any precautions? I have fire extinguishers everywhere.


I use one of those laser thermometer to keep an eye on the bearings, hopefully if one is going out I'll find it hotter than the rest before it gets hot enough to catch fire. As for the extinguisher, I have 1 of those pressure/water type mounted on the FEL frame, on the left side so it's right there when I get off. It stays on the tractor all the time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

urednecku said:


> I use one of those laser thermometer to keep an eye on the bearings, hopefully if one is going out I'll find it hotter than the rest before it gets hot enough to catch fire. As for the extinguisher, I have 1 of those pressure/water type mounted on the FEL frame, on the left side so it's right there when I get off. It stays on the tractor all the time.


Yeah I have fire extinguishers on everything. Going to find a way to mount an Indian pump on my baler tractor here soon, too.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JD3430 said:


> Yeah I have fire extinguishers on everything. Going to find a way to mount an Indian pump on my baler tractor here soon, too.


Why a Indian pump JD...not real familiar with them...although I do know what they are....metal or poly?

Regards, Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

carcajou said:


> That is some dark tinting on the tractor windows. Just painted 3 more 100 lb propane tanks up yesterday to make into H20 extinguishers to give to neighbors, thinking maybe i'll keep one!


Where do you get your tanks Ray?

Regards, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Indian pump.
outside of the pressurized badger SS extinguisher I have on the baler and the chem fire extinguisher in the tractor (and a cell phone), I don't know what else one could carry


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

JD3430 said:


> Indian pump.
> outside of the pressurized badger SS extinguisher I have on the baler and the chem fire extinguisher in the tractor (and a cell phone), I don't know what else one could carry


Good insurance and let it burn!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

haybaler101 said:


> Good insurance and let it burn!


Have quite "accidentally" upgraded a combine that way.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah, upgraded from a 1486 IH to my 8670 that way. BR780A baler was brand new and fire dept got it put out with only $15 grand in damage, but tractor melted completely.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

What kind of fire extinguishers do you carry? I need one for my tractor.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

I had bearing out of BR780 this summer, smelled smoke in the cab, and then seen smoke. Really wanted out of the round baling business, so I debated briefly whether to clean the chaff away from the hot spot or add more to it. Morals won out and I sold the baler at the end of the year.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

deadmoose said:


> What kind of fire extinguishers do you carry? I need one for my tractor.


I have the pressurized water one. You can fill it with a hose, & charge it with the same air hose you use to air up the tires. I think 3 gallons of water, a dash of liquid dish soap, and I think about 100# air.

http://absupply.net/badger-bg16888b-h2o-fire-extinguisher-2-12-gal-water-2a.aspx

for an example.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

That's the badger I have, too. 
I'm more afraid of an ensuing field fire than losing a baler.


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

Vol said:


> Where do you get your tanks Ray?
> 
> Regards, Mike


I seem to find them all over up here. Local propane supplier and the landfills give them away.


----------

